# custom back ground advice live set up ect



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

hey every one just got a 45x45x60 exo and plan on doing a expanding foam background. got quite a few questions just to make sure of things. is the any specific silicon and expanding foam which is best to use. i was planning on using pva glue with a mix of cocohusk or something and was wondering whats the best way to mix it. iv heard people have grated it to mix with the pva and also heard people have soaked quarter of the chosen substrate (cocohusk,soil.ect) would also like abit of advice on plants. i plan on getting some broms ferns and some kind of ivy kind of thing. nut was wondering if theres any wide strong leaved plants that can be used for my crestie to climb on so its not just for my own pleasure. thanks in advance no doubt ill be pestering a few people with more questions when the build starts. :lol2:

jam


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

I can only partly help you here.

For the silicone it must be aquarium fish safe silicone that doesn't contain any fungicides etc. As for the rest I'll leave that open to people that have created a custom background before. Don't forget to upload pictures when it's complete!


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Yea I was looking at that stuff. Wonder what kind of foam to use do you think it would make much of a difference as it would be covered with the pva/substrate mix?

Cheers jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

any one?:help:


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Has anybody ever used slate on expanding foam backgrounds as theres a old slate quarry near me with slate every were was thinking of foaming some in to create ledges and cover plat post and generally give it a cool look. Plant a fee ferns and broms between them like a kind of natural planted rock face. 

Jam


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

jamlew said:


> Yea I was looking at that stuff. Wonder what kind of foam to use do you think it would make much of a difference as it would be covered with the pva/substrate mix?
> 
> Cheers jam


Any so long as it is flammable and doesn't contain fire retardants. I used expanding foam in my build http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/944120-dart-frog-exo-build-pic.html

Adam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> Any so long as it is flammable and doesn't contain fire retardants. I used expanding foam in my build http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/944120-dart-frog-exo-build-pic.html
> 
> Adam


Yea I was looking through yours just the other day its awesome mate. Iv got my silicon n foam now iv got 2 tubes of silicon and its for a 45x60 and I'm just wondering if that will be enough. Also whats best to use to spread it about for a thin layer.

Cheers jam


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

There are loads of tips in the planted section above ^^

Bust as above any expanding foam will be fine so long as it doesnt contain fire retardants. 

Personall I avoid expanding foam as i dont like it in vivs. I use gorilla glue and soil and just fix wood to the sides. It works really well and looks great.

jay


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

jamlew said:


> Yea I was looking through yours just the other day its awesome mate. Iv got my silicon n foam now iv got 2 tubes of silicon and its for a 45x60 and I'm just wondering if that will be enough. Also whats best to use to spread it about for a thin layer.
> 
> Cheers jam


If you are putting it onto the glass before the foam use an old credit card. For applying it to the foam where gloves and use your fingers. As for the amount of tubes it depends on how much background you have. Also make sure the substrate you are applying is bone dry.


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Have either of yous heard of using pva glue. I read somewhere u can mix soil with pva glue into a kind of thick paste and just paint it on kind of. This I what I was planning on doing but nobody seems to know much about it lol 

Jam


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

I believe you can use PVA but it deteriorates due to humidity so it's best to use gorilla glue


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

jamlew said:


> Have either of yous heard of using pva glue. I read somewhere u can mix soil with pva glue into a kind of thick paste and just paint it on kind of. This I what I was planning on doing but nobody seems to know much about it lol
> 
> Jam


Check out this thread, James uses PVA http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/975132-arboreal-showcase-vivarium.html. I also use it over the expanding foam before I apply the rockoflex as it grabs better. You don't need to use rockoflex I just prefer the finish it gives and it also makes it a bit more durable and easier to apply the plastidip I use.

Adam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

cheers pal. thats just what i was looking for. would this be fine in a crestie viv with 60-80% humidity with no problems or would it need sealed with something. id use the same pva glue as in that thread which says its waterproof which should be ok do u think?

jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Ok so foamed it today and my god did I underestimate the expansion of that stuff guess iv got a lot of carving to do hope there isn't loads of big air pockets! Ohh well suppose it means I can sculpt it better 

Jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

well jobs f****d i over done the foaming and went start the major project of carving and the center hadn't set and is now like the black hole of calcutta! looks utter s**t want to just put it in a cupboard and pretend it never happened but its a brand new viv!! grr really p'd off at myself:bash::bash::bash::bash::censor:


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

whats my options?


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

anyone?:notworthy:


----------



## jena rose (Aug 12, 2013)

here is a good link that explains everything
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfa7KgsUJ7I 
the water fall is optional but it shows the backgroumd


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

My problem now is the silicon has a deep kind of pit in the centre were it hadn't cured properly so as iv carved the large chunks away its all slumped and looks poop. Could I possibly cut it all out and foam over the top or would this not work with there still being parts of the first foaming just Dnt know what to do. I know what went wrong, just completely underestimated the expansion and wasn't very 'gentle' on the trigger. Suppose you live and you learn any help would b muchos appreciated 

Jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Well iv refoamed and shaped everything which I'm happy with but I tried the pva method 50/50 pva/water and its not looking too good at the min think the foams just soaking all the moisture up and drying the substrate out and parts are coming off. Iv reapplied it so if this doesn't work do Yas think I shud just go for using gg?

Jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Ok so I'm really annoying myself here I'm abit of a perfectionist and don't like the look and finish now!!:censor: so am just planning to grout it now what's best stuff to use and how do I use it properly

Jam


----------



## Lloydyboy90 (Sep 19, 2013)

Why don't you just use the gorrila glue over the foam and press coco/bark/fern onto your background? It holds really well and gives a nice finish I've done 3 so far and have never had a problem with it!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

jamlew said:


> Well iv refoamed and shaped everything which I'm happy with but I tried the pva method 50/50 pva/water and its not looking too good at the min think the foams just soaking all the moisture up and drying the substrate out and parts are coming off. Iv reapplied it so if this doesn't work do Yas think I shud just go for using gg?
> 
> Jam


If you post some pictures it may be easier to advise.

Adam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Bit of an update guys:






Jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

plants ordered just waiting for there arrival need to get some springtails and woodlice aswell then all ready to go basically :2thumb:

jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

little update for those of u who dont visit the lizard section


----------

